# National Museum of Nuclear Science and History, Albuquerque NM



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)

I had the opportunity to visit several aviation related museums during my truck driving days. These are from the National Museum of Nuclear Science and History just outside Albuquerque NM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)

Of interest, these are the actual bomb casings recovered from Palermo Spain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 17, 2018)

Love the submarine conning tower just poking up from the earth.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Glider (Nov 17, 2018)

I do like the Sub control tower, hat I would never have expected


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

Like the atomic cannon setup.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice pics Don.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 18, 2018)

Fascinating stuff there. Very interesting museum. The sub fin is from the USS James K. Polk ballistic missile boat.


----------

